# Pier 1 2017



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They don't have much yet, more fall than Halloween, but they seem to be adding more stuff all the time. 

http://www.pier1.com/halloween-decorations#nav=left

http://www.pier1.com/fall-decorations#nav=left


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in a Pier 1 yesterday & there's zero Halloween/fall things in store right now. It's all summer & July 4th stuff.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They're doing their sneak peek online, with fall items arriving by the end of July. 

I'm super excited, as one of their themes this year is magical circus... so cute but not in a overly cutesy way. More of a pretty, whimsical style.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

A couple of my favorite things I bought last year came from Pier 1. I got all four of the animal canvas prints of the owl, toad, condor and cat. I got a lot of comments about them last year. Framed they were great. 
I like the circus stuff, I think some of it is cute but it doesn't look Halloweenish to me at all unfortunatly, still very nice though.
I look forward to seeing what else they get.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I've always thought Pier One had cool and unusual stuff, also a store we have here called Tuesday Morning has stuff you don't see everywhere else, always find something in these places.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I also bought the 4 paintings and the hawthorn garden canvas hanging. The paintings were my best purchase last year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Heads up - they have a 15% off your entire purchase that includes sale prices through the 4th of July. Code is EXTRA15
*NOTE: this offer does not cover shipping charges, and it looks like they may not let you combine their usual free shipping on purchases over $49, which kind of sucks if this is true*

AND the Halloween Sneak Peek contains 200 items - they've been busy!! 

http://www.pier1.com/halloween-decorations#nav=top

Highlights include: 

Bejeweled Skull: THIS IS GORGEOUS. And not an unreasonable price (but could probably be replicated for less?)
http://www.pier1.com/bejeweled-skul...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200


Witch Tier server - the cauldron effect and the adorable curved broom with the witch at the top is really calling to me!
http://www.pier1.com/witch-tier-ser...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=120&showAll=200

Caged glitter crow LED string: SO PRETTY & CREEPY but the price is kind of high for so small and battery op... sigh.
http://www.pier1.com/caged-glitter-...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=180&showAll=200

Totally Witchin' Pillow: All of the pillows are really pretty this year, but this one is calling me.
http://www.pier1.com/embroidered-to...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200

Beaded Spider Pillow: Okay this one too.
http://www.pier1.com/beaded-spider-...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200

They have TWO of the animal portraits from last year - only available online tho: The Black Cat and Mr. Toad (which will be MINE):
http://www.pier1.com/dressed-black-...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200
http://www.pier1.com/mr.-toad-wall-...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200

LOTS of other interesting things - but the circus stuff so far is just the metal figurines, wine glasses (stemless), salad plates, wreath and swag.

Oh, and this pretty nifty wall art:
http://www.pier1.com/halloween-circ...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=200&showAll=200

A promising start, and hope to see lots more lovely things as soon as they go full on for the season!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great stuff this year. I love the jeweled skull and the yoga skeleton. Also the skeleton in the coffin, although I would have to see it in the store before spending $199. I got a beaded spider pillow from them last year and love it, the new ones are also beautiful. I remember Pier 1 having stuff in their stores early last year, I hope they do again. Thanks for sharing the links Frankie's Girl!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

OMG, I'm obsessed with Cauldron mugs and Pier 1 has a really cute one! It's cheap too. 
http://www.pier1.com/magic-potion-mug/3200820.html?cgid=halloween-decorations


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

love the bat glimmer strings!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

purple bats!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

They just added more. I'm pretty impressed with there stuff this year. I'm going to get the silhouette houses for sure


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing in store yet in my area (been to 2 locations so far in the last week), but this is a good sign that they have so much already in the sneak peek online!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I love everything about the Halloween Circus collection! At $500, not likely to happen, but fun to look at... 

http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-pier1_us-Site/default/Search-Show?q=halloween circus 

Going to add the toad and black cat portraits to my vulture portrait today. Missed out on the owl holding the mouse...but having three of the four will be lovely. 

Tempted by the Carousel Cupcake Holder for a display I've been building in my head for years...

http://www.pier1.com/carousel-cupcake-holder/3204436.html?st=cupcake holder

So many wonderful possibilities this year!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, this is funny...Zombie Hands Pillow...

http://www.pier1.com/zombie-hands-pillow/3213619.html#q=halloween&start=1&sz=226&showAll=226

Yay! Ordered portraits, saved 15% for purchase over $49 and got free shipping!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was in Pier 1 last night and they have all of their fall and Halloween out. I went for the jeweled skull, but didn't like it as well in person. I got the little yoga skeleton - he is too cute. They have a set of dishes and dishtowels and I think pillows of dogs in their Halloween costumes, very cute. They did not have the skeleton in the coffin they had on their web site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dbruner said:


> I was in Pier 1 last night and they have all of their fall and Halloween out. I went for the jeweled skull, but didn't like it as well in person. I got the little yoga skeleton - he is too cute. They have a set of dishes and dishtowels and I think pillows of dogs in their Halloween costumes, very cute. They did not have the skeleton in the coffin they had on their web site.


Oh no! What didn't you like about the jeweled skull? I actually just purchased it online, along with the cat and toad canvas prints, and the cauldron mug...couldn't pass that up, too cute!


----------



## werewulf (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm amused by the yoga skeleton popping up at several retailers this year.

Really digging the Circus Canvas poster. I don't recall seeing as much circus themed Halloween goods in years past- glad Pier 1 made this cool piece and that companies like Grandin Road have a collection.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

werewulf said:


> I'm amused by the yoga skeleton popping up at several retailers this year.
> 
> Really digging the Circus Canvas poster. I don't recall seeing as much circus themed Halloween goods in years past- glad Pier 1 made this cool piece and that companies like Grandin Road have a collection.


I noticed that too about the yoga skeletons! A lot of retailers are also doing a rip of GrandinRoad's haunted typewriter that they had last year (or debuted, because they have it again this year). I've seen at least 2 places so far this year have typewriters, but they are a much lesser version of GrandinRoad's. I wonder if all the yoga skeletons are truly the same or if they're slightly different. I also saw a couple different versions of the hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil set of skulls. I don't know if they were a GrandinRoad exclusive item last year, but now other retailers are copying those too (those are clearly different).

I almost bought the circus canvas last night when I placed my order at Pier 1, but I ended up not. It's cute, but I don't really have anything else in my decor that's circus-y.....at least yet! lol


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I ordered my jeweled skull online too. They just put it in a clear plastic bag so lots of the sequins fell off during shipping. I think it looked better online than in person too. Mine also has a weird rough spot on the top of his head. Still going back and forth on whether or not it bothers me enough to return it. I hope yours looks better Maggiesvineyard!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhh, I think I can already tell I'm not gonna like it as much as I did online. Luckily I have so many other skulls that it can just mingle in with the rest of them, but I just won't make it a centerpiece like I do with one or 2 of them. Bummer, I was really hoping for a "pretty" one


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont mind the rough spot so much as the sequins pattern on top of the head! Is it a bird ... is it an airplane....lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 437129
> 
> 
> I dont mind the rough spot so much as the sequins pattern on top of the head! Is it a bird ... is it an airplane....lol


LOL....I just got mine today and was thinking the same thing!

I don't mind the little rough patch on the top of the head, but I think what I don't really care for is the actual sequins, and I'm not a big fan of silver and gold mixed together....it's so 80's. I also don't like the big gemstone on the front, along with the circular silver piece to the right of it. And then the sequins themselves just seem a bit cheesy, or old school bedazzling. I think I may pull a few off and see what it looks like underneath (i.e. how much glue is left behind). I was just at Hobby Lobby getting some things for a project and I think they have much better selection of stones/beads that would look better. I do like the skull itself though, the sort of aged look it has, and the large pearl in the one socket. I also like that it has no bottom jaw. But all in all, I'm definitely gonna have to get out the glue gun for this one I think!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BTW, I just called them because I had also ordered the witch cauldron mug and it arrived broken, and was on hold for 32 minutes! I was multitasking so that's why I ended up hanging on for so long, but I eventually hung up and just sent them an email. But really, over 30 minutes? Not impressed with their customer service.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

So I went in to check out the skull but they didn't have it. I really want to make my own. For those of you that got it what do you think about making your own.? Supplies? Also what is it you don't like? I was thinking about using the skull bottle from Michaels. Ya know beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone idea. 

My order came in and I'm in LOVE. I regretted not getting these last year and am glad I had the opportunity to get them.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got my silver and black pumpkins, and cracker dog:


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I got all four of the portraits last year. Has anyone ever been able to figure out who the artist is? I love them and would love to see their other works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got cracker dog, too...he's cute but a bit small.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I went in to check out the skull but they didn't have it. I really want to make my own. For those of you that got it what do you think about making your own.? Supplies? Also what is it you don't like? I was thinking about using the skull bottle from Michaels. Ya know beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone idea.
> 
> My order came in and I'm in LOVE. I regretted not getting these last year and am glad I had the opportunity to get them.


I bought the same portraits of the cat and frog! They're pretty great. Wonder if they're gonna offer the other 2 this year or if that's it, I'd love to have the whole set!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought the frog portrait last year and I keep him up all year long! I love it. I'm liking that cat portrait......ugh so many great items to choose from this time of year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Pier 1 really needs to step up their game with their customer service. Along with the other things I bought the witch cauldron mug but it came broken (it's super cute though and I highly recommend it!). At first I tried calling them, but I was on hold for over half an hour so I decided to hang up and send an email instead. It took them four days to get back to me. FOUR days! To me, that's unacceptable. Had this of been during the busy season, this mug would have been sold out and I would have had to go with a credit instead of a replacement. It was my first online order from them so I don't know if that's their norm or if it was a fluke, but so far I'm unimpressed. I guess next time I'll know if it's during the season I need to call or just go to the store!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

O I really like the Skeleton Tealight Candle Holder! http://www.pier1.com/skeleton-tealight-candle-holder/3207680.html


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the Light-Up Orange & Black Halloween Village: the pieces are very light and larger in person than I expected. There are three different designs. (They are similar to the light up Christmas houses from the 1950's). However, at $30 each, they are a bit rich for my blood.

Maybe there will be a few left to go on sale over after Halloween.

http://www.pier1.com/led-light-up-o...R1552.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#start=1


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

revengemaiden said:


> I really like the Light-Up Orange & Black Halloween Village: the pieces are very light and larger in person than I expected. There are three different designs. (They are similar to the light up Christmas houses from the 1950's). However, at $30 each, they are a bit rich for my blood.
> 
> Maybe there will be a few left to go on sale over after Halloween.
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/led-light-up-o...R1552.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#start=1


They are gorgeous. If you sign up for emails they send you a 15% coupon. It helps a teeny bit. I have crafting supplies for the putz houses. I have made them for Christmas but the ones in the stores are just amazing. I love the witch one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

revengemaiden said:


> I really like the Light-Up Orange & Black Halloween Village: the pieces are very light and larger in person than I expected. There are three different designs. (They are similar to the light up Christmas houses from the 1950's). However, at $30 each, they are a bit rich for my blood.
> 
> Maybe there will be a few left to go on sale over after Halloween.
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/led-light-up-o...R1552.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#start=1




The Spider house is also at At Home, for $19, and they have a 10% off coupon if you sign up through email. Shame they aren't carrying the other two that I've seen (so they might, but not seen in store or online), but if you have an At Home nearby (since they don't do online ordering at this time) it might be worth checking out in person with a coupon just in case...

https://www.athome.com/11.25--paper-lu-house-w/spider/124208888.html#q=halloween+house&start=1


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

FYI - houston area stores have 30% off everything including sale items. They are calling it a hurricane Harvey relief sale. Goes through November 1st.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The Spider house is also at At Home, for $19, and they have a 10% off coupon if you sign up through email. Shame they aren't carrying the other two that I've seen (so they might, but not seen in store or online), but if you have an At Home nearby (since they don't do online ordering at this time) it might be worth checking out in person with a coupon just in case...


Thanks for the info! I will also check Pier 1 in case they are having a sale.

Really like those houses...


----------

